# 1996 240 SX



## J.murray (Aug 17, 2005)

Check out this 96 240. What do you think about the condition and price?

Click here to take a look.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It looks like a good deal as long as it doesn't have very high milage, doesn't burn oil, no engine knocks and good suspension. The NADA price is $7,300 for an excellent condition car.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

looks good to me. the only downside i see is its ODBII and autotragic. do you live around winston-salem?


----------

